# fur suit companies



## fu-dog (Nov 30, 2008)

whats are some high quality fur suit  companies?


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 1, 2008)

http://mixedcandy.com/
http://www.onefurall.com/
http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm
http://www.freewebs.com/aroundthefurstudio/
A personal favorite: http://www.lionofthesun.com/index.php
http://dragon.mit.edu/redtavern/default.htm


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yeah- and the marvelous http://furhappens.com/

Edit: Also http://www.donthugcacti.com/
and http://www.foxwolf.ca/fursuits.html


----------



## Uro (Dec 1, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> Edit: Also http://www.donthugcacti.com/



I commissioned mine from them ;D


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Uro said:


> I commissioned mine from them ;D


 
I love their suits. :3 From what I hear, they're nice people, too.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends on how rich you are. Arend studios if you don't mind a 1/2 assed  $1600 suit with seams that fall apart and magic marker on the face. Mixed candy if you don't seams falling apart. Jax the purple bat if you don't plan on ever getting it. One fur all if you have WAY more money than you know what to do with.
  Jocifur b3productions.com I believe is affordable , hindpaws is affordable. I got mine from toonsuits.com , his prices have went up since then. My room mate makes them but is onyl into realistic ones.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2008)

Every suit maker is going to have something different that they can bring to the table. So really it comes down to how much you are will to pay versus what you want.

Zeke and I do what I feel is a really good job considering how new we are in this, but we do work a little slow. It takes a month to do a partial....if all the ducks are lined up in a row at least one to two weeks before that month. If things are held back, on either side, work gets slower.

So at the most it takes two months. We both are in College....but we both enjoy making these things for ourselves and for others. 

Beastcub can get a suit done in a week....because she has that sort of time, I think. Since I have never seen one of hers as of yet in person I cannot say much on it. Her prices are good.

I hear Don'tHugCacti turns out consistently good costumes and I met a few of those I think at AC and they were nice.


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of ToonSuits... They look good, but the heads strike me as a little too blocky. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't do any better  And I hear they're durable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> I'm not a big fan of ToonSuits... They look good, but the heads strike me as a little too blocky. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't do any better  And I hear they're durable.



It's different strokes for different folks. Personally I don't like big heads. I don't like them because they look so disproportionate to the rest of the body. I guess that is why I tend to not like toon heads because they tend to be big.

I'm more for semi-realism. I want my heads small, and in proportion to the rest of my body. To some extend they are still durable but...that is my thing. Now the bigger heads are not wrong because they are not my thing...it's just not my cup of tea.

That is how it is with suits. Some suit makers are going to make things you will love, and some won't. People have different preferences and different styles so you owe it to yourself to do research to find which maker best suits you...not pun intended.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 2, 2008)

Costuming! 

She's one person instead of a company, but does amazing work and is often overlooked.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 2, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Beastcub can get a suit done in a week....because she has that sort of time, I think.



HA! i have no life, no school, no other job, so art and fursuits are a full time job and when i start work on a suit it is hard to make me stop, some times i come back in from my work room and i am a starving cripled zombie because i just do not want to stop. 
i have limits to what i can get done in a week, i can get a normal bi-ped fursuit done in a week, but a quadsuit or something like a dragon with lots of muscle padding and lots of horns and big wings i would not be able to finish in 7 days.


----------



## czgoldedition (Dec 2, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> http://mixedcandy.com/
> http://www.onefurall.com/
> http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm
> http://www.freewebs.com/aroundthefurstudio/
> ...



Aw, thanks for the linkage! (<--is the artist behind Red Tavern) I've been having trouble with my site's FTP recently and I haven't been able to update in awhile, so here's my fursuit gallery on FA for a more complete portfolio: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redtavern



			
				FoxyAreku said:
			
		

> She's one person instead of a company, but does amazing work and is often overlooked.



Yeah, almost all "fursuit companies" are in fact just one or two people making the suits out of their home.  Yay for self-employment!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 2, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> HA! i have no life, no school, no other job, so art and fursuits are a full time job and when i start work on a suit it is hard to make me stop, some times i come back in from my work room and i am a starving cripled zombie because i just do not want to stop.
> i have limits to what i can get done in a week, i can get a normal bi-ped fursuit done in a week, but a quadsuit or something like a dragon with lots of muscle padding and lots of horns and big wings i would not be able to finish in 7 days.



I has a life...on noes. Shame on me.

Well, it makes sense that the more complicated a costume is going to be, the longer it will take. Details take time.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 2, 2008)

HAd I known my head was going to be SO big , I would have asked for it to be smaller. But at the time it was the MOST inexpensive. ANd it has held up dam near flawlessly.
   Haven't seen any of beastcubs complete work , but I have seen some of her reworkings. She redid a crappy head for a friend of mine. Could barely tell ti was the same suit.
   Ia lso believe SPark did some work on the same suit. ALso inexpensive and good work for the price.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 3, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Haven't seen any of beastcubs complete work , but I have seen some of her reworkings. She redid a crappy head for a friend of mine. Could barely tell ti was the same suit.


ah yes a "fursuit facelift" ^__^ i love doing em. i offer this to those who made their own fursuit head but were never quite happy with it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 3, 2008)

I am teh carver for ATF, and I have cuts and burns and blisters to prove it!!!

-shows battle scars- XP

There is something about cutting foam and listening to gut wrenching metal that makes me feel so...relaxed.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 3, 2008)

WHat do you listen to when you cut foam Zeke? Maybe it'll help me?
I certainly have enough burns from work. All from torch and welding slag though.
  Well Beastcub , if I am not happy with my new one (if I can do it myself) I'll contact you.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 5, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> Costuming!
> 
> She's one person instead of a company, but does amazing work and is often overlooked.



Ooo, it's me!   

I just joined the forum today to ask about a weird bug I'm having, and then I saw there's a fursuit section.  I think I'll probably be hanging around here a lot now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

Bladespark said:


> Ooo, it's me!
> 
> I just joined the forum today to ask about a weird bug I'm having, and then I saw there's a fursuit section.  I think I'll probably be hanging around here a lot now.



This is a nice place...hardly ever drama here. Welcome to this section of the forums, Bladespark.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

Defiant said:


> WHat do you listen to when you cut foam Zeke? Maybe it'll help me?
> I certainly have enough burns from work. All from torch and welding slag though.
> Well Beastcub , if I am not happy with my new one (if I can do it myself) I'll contact you.



Sometimes we listen to Disturbed, Trance, Papa Roach, Lincoln Park ect....or we have a movie going on in the back-ground. I can speak for her since we work on costumes together.

Having something in the background, music or a movie is good for concentration.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey spark. I used to be on your forum. Forgot name and password. Looks like your work is really nice and improving over time.
   Trpdwarf , I thought Zeke said you listen to heavy stuff? I was thinking fear factory , 6 feet under , hypocrisy , Amon amarth ,  in flames and stuff like that. Heavier than coldplay and the killers though.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey.  If you ever want to come back, I can reset those for you.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 6, 2008)

Been on a LONG break from anything furry and on the internet. This place is a relapse for me getting back into furry activity. I dove in head 1st. Backed out , wading back in slowly now.


----------



## Tapeworm (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.clockworkcreature.com/

she has wonderful costumes


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Hey spark. I used to be on your forum. Forgot name and password. Looks like your work is really nice and improving over time.
> Trpdwarf , I thought Zeke said you listen to heavy stuff? I was thinking fear factory , 6 feet under , hypocrisy , Amon amarth ,  in flames and stuff like that. Heavier than coldplay and the killers though.



I do with My Ipod on my ears when I need some "Angry" music, other times, her Ipod hooked up to a speaker.

Fear factory, Skin flick, Darkest Hour, Soil Work, sometimes calmer stuff like Depeche Mode, Nirvana, Papa Roach, Tool, Orgy, A Perfect Circle and/or Static-X


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 7, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I do with My Ipod on my ears when I need some "Angry" music, other times, her Ipod hooked up to a speaker.
> 
> Fear factory, Skin flick, Darkest Hour, Soil Work, sometimes calmer stuff like Depeche Mode, Nirvana, Papa Roach, Tool, Orgy, A Perfect Circle and/or Static-X



Yeah...pretty much we listen to a combination of our likes while working.
It's fun though!


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 8, 2008)

Bladespark said:


> Ooo, it's me!
> 
> I just joined the forum today to ask about a weird bug I'm having, and then I saw there's a fursuit section.  I think I'll probably be hanging around here a lot now.



ah, hi spark! =D


----------

